# Zombie Invasion (our 2016 display)



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

We had a death in the family shortly after Halloween last year, so I never got around to posting our display, so in honor of half way to Halloween, here's last years display.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry for your loss 

What a great 1/2 way to Halloween perk. Your Zombie Containment is Boss. Great all around set up


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss, especially coming around a time of year that is such a happy one for haunters.

As for the display - love the body parts ring toss, the zombie unit kicks butt, adding the water spray effect when the blood hits the screen is brilliant, and I am soooo ENVIOUS of your hearse!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry for loss, great display.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I really liked your containment section. Really nice work with the projections.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind words.


----------

